# New customer next week! Good stuff!!



## silversaddle1 (Jun 11, 2011)

Gonna remove about 25 of these racks as shown. All cable goes with them. Should be a easy job.


----------



## Militoy (Jun 11, 2011)

Looks like it was a very workmanlike installation. I'm going to be setting up a new server room in a few weeks. I only hope I can even come close to how nice and organized that setup is. Almost a shame to break it down!


----------



## element47 (Jun 11, 2011)

I hear ya, Miltoy. I've been involved in some facility buildings and dismantlings over the years and it boggles the mind as to the man-hours that went into building it. A freind of mine and I (and the crew) took apart the Fox (was originally Metromedia, channel 5) television facility in Los Angeles. It took weeks and weeks. Miles and miles of cabling. We didn't undo most of connectors...we cut the cabling away with garden cutters.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jun 12, 2011)

Compared to some of the data centers we have taken down in the past I would have to agree that this one is really well laid out and built. It is a shame to scrap it out.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jun 17, 2011)

Well it turns out that only 17 racks were scrapped with the other 8 shrink wrapped and sent to a co-location somewhere out east (to sit in storage as spares). Funny thing, once they determine they are surplus/scrap, they will ship them right to our facility. Sometimes you can't figure big business. As for the equipment, well not a huge haul as you can see, but lots of cards and some pretty decent backplanes. Plus about 600 pounds of cabling. Man those steel racks are heavy! Good times!


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 17, 2011)

silversaddle1 said:


> Man those steel racks are heavy! Good times!


ROFL,did you ever see the grill I made with mine??


----------



## Oz (Jun 17, 2011)

By all means, show us the pictures of it Mic.


----------

